# SureFire KL1 + Vital Gear FB2



## foxfire (Sep 26, 2005)

I just got my first Flashlight produced by SureFire last month 

It's used. but I like it's performance ^^


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 26, 2005)

that's one clean optic lens


----------



## lightknot (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice Surefire / Vital Gear combination, and good pictures. :wave:


----------



## sunsoar (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice looking light!


----------



## Meganoggin (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi FoxFire :wave: great photo's.

Does anyone know if the Vital Gear bodies are still available?

Pete.


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 27, 2010)

I hope they are. I've done some looking because I have a KL1 just sitting on the shelf. So far no luck and I am keeping an eye on the Marketplace. Would really like an FB3, but I'd be happy with one of the other two as well.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 27, 2010)

lightknot said:


> Nice Surefire / Vital Gear combination, and good pictures. :wave:



Hurray! It's a 5 year old thread! :laughing:


----------



## lightknot (Apr 28, 2010)

The FB2 flashlight body shown in the first post is still available, this thread illustrates the beauty of a Surefire / Vital Gear combination.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 28, 2010)

lightknot said:


> Yes it is a 5 yr old thread. The FB2 flashlight body shown in the first post is still available, and this thread illustrates the beauty of a Surefire / Vital Gear combination. With the advent of the LED drop-in, these Vital Gear bodies deserve a second look.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3365390&postcount=9
:wave:

I like my FB2, but bumping up a number of quite old Vital Gear related threads
just to plug the product is a little like advertising... wouldn't you say? That's what CPFM is for.


----------

